# A ghetto piece of trash NY'er threw their tegu in the street



## Chuey (Aug 30, 2010)

Another irresponsible reptile owner making a bad name for the hobby. 

<!-- m --><a class="postlink" href="http://www.nydailynews.com/ny_local/2010/08/24/2010-08-24_three_reptiles_nabbed_in_wild_24hour_span.html" onclick="window.open(this.href);return false;">http://www.nydailynews.com/ny_local/201 ... _span.html</a><!-- m -->


The headline-grabbing alligator captured in Queens wasn't the only cold-blooded critter snatched off the city's streets over the weekend.

The young male alligator - not yet named - got a little R&R Monday at a Brooklyn animal shelter, where he was joined by two other reptiles, all nabbed within 24 hours.

The first was a lizard known as an Argentine tegu; the other, "a large - very large - iguana," said Michael Pastore, the field operations director of Animal Care & Control of New York City.

Cops from the NYPD's Emergency Service Unit collared the gator cowering under a Datsun on Newtown Ave. and 29th St. in Astoria about 3 p.m. Sunday.

Police officials initially said it was a crocodile, but Pastore confirmed it is a basic American alligator, about 14 inches long and less than a year old.

"He's fine," Pastore said. "He had some good reptile company."

Arrangements are being made to donate the swamp animal to the Poconos Reptile Sanctuary in Pennsylvania, Pastore said.

Because it is illegal to possess a wild animal in New York State, Pastore said he believes the animal was ditched on the street - and may have been a little scared.

"He did let out a couple of little yelps," Pastore said, "and if you've ever seen a nature show, a baby alligator would let out a little yelp to the mother when it is in trouble."



Read more: <!-- m --><a class="postlink" href="http://www.nydailynews.com/ny_local/2010/08/24/2010-08-24_three_reptiles_nabbed_in_wild_24hour_span.html#ixzz0y6TTkxRk" onclick="window.open(this.href);return false;">http://www.nydailynews.com/ny_local/201 ... z0y6TTkxRk</a><!-- m -->


----------



## reptastic (Aug 30, 2010)

THIS IS SO SAD, I MEAN RIGHT HERE IN CHICAGO JUST KAST WEEK THEY CAPTURED 2 ALLIGATORS IN THE CHICAGO RIVER, THIS MAKES ME SO ANGRY, IF YOU CANT KEEP THE ANIMAL WHY NOT JUST FIND SOMEONE WHO WILL INSTEAD OF SENTENCING IT TO A HORRIBLE SLOW DEATH!


----------



## the enigma (Aug 30, 2010)

In a nutshell, because the people that did that are stupid


----------



## TheTeguGurl (Aug 30, 2010)

ppl like that should be taking to a dark alley way and shot! i cant believe they wont try and find a home for those poor lizards.. i wonder what happend to the Tegu they found also?


----------

